# PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo+ Titan X (P)



## Nachty (7. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal paar neue Bilder vom Primo, vorher Norprene Schläuche jetzt mit PrimoChill Schlauch, wollt jetzt doch mal gerne Farbe ins Spiel bringen 

D5 Pumpe ist nur mit doppelseitigem Klettklebeband befestigt, hält Bombenfest geringe Pumpengeräusche (Stufe 2) !

Farbe kommt nur  Mayhems Dye, Blue - 15ml + Desti.Wasser rein. Erstmal noch schaun ob auch alles dicht ist


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

gefällt mir.
Bist du mit einem schlauch hinterm tray? kannst du davon ein bild machen?


----------



## Nachty (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja der Schlauch läuft durch die Kabelführung durch und dann unterm Deckel etwas eingeklemmt, hält fast von alleine, wollte nicht das er mitten übers Board hängt!


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hi, 

hab auch nen Primo und bin auch schwer an der Schlauch- und Kabelführung interessiert. Könntest Du von "hinten" (also hinter dem Motherboard) noch 2-3 Fotos machen und die hochladen? Wäre super!


----------



## Nachty (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

He He naja von Kabelführung hinten kann man kaum Reden da ist ein ziemliches Chaos!! Würgs .


----------



## Nachty (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Jetzt auch etwas blaue Farbe und die Seitenwand ausgebaut Bilder sind nur mit dem Handy aber man kann was erkennen


----------



## Nachty (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kennt jemand die Max. Breite bei einem 480er Radiator für unten im Primo ? hab mir 2 neue bestellt aber die sind 133mm breit  glaube der passt nicht.


----------



## chischko (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Du meinst die Dicke nehme ich an, oder? Kommt drauf an wie du ihn aufbaust... Sandwich? Pull? Push? 

Falls Du tatsächlich die Breite meinst: ich hab einen mit 140mm BREITE (280*140 Push/Pull) unten drinnen und der passt zwar knapp aber ganz genau rein.
Mit nem 480er (=4*120mm) wirst Du mMn keine Probleme haben.


----------



## boober (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Nachty schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Max. Breite bei einem 480er Radiator für unten im Primo ? hab mir 2 neue bestellt aber die sind 133mm breit  glaube der passt nicht.



Die maximale Breite ist die eines Alphacool Radiators. Die passen mit 1 mm Luft exakt darein. Weiß ich, weil ich das gleiche Problem hatte.


----------



## Nachty (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Meine die Breite nicht die höhe!

Dieser kommt rein hmm, NEMESIS 480GTS XFLOW

naja muss ich schaun wenn sie hier sind 

Ja der Alphacool passt gearde so rein hehe


----------



## chischko (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Also ich lese hier 133mm overall width und ich bekomm nen 140mm Lüfter inkl. Radi rein also sind da mind. 7 mm Luft


----------



## Nachty (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja ne, die 140er Lüfter laufen ja auf der anderen Schiene!

Die länge wird auch knapp, hätte mal vorher messen solln  :/


----------



## Nachty (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So etwas umgebaut jetzt 2x 480er einer mit 45mm / 30mm alle pusten raus WasserTemp ist sogar besser geworden vorher 35°  jetzt etwas über 32° ,Raumtemp. 22° !

Pumpe D5 Stufe 1 : 1800RPM

Noch etwas Licht in die Kiste bringen


----------



## xSauklauex (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ein wenig Kritik

Die Lüfter sehen bescheiden aus NB hätten sich besser getan


----------



## Nachty (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Mag sein aber die NB haben zu wenig Druck im Low RPM bereich, hilft ja nichts wenn Sie gut aussehen aber nur ein laues Lüftchen weht


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Wenn beide Radis rausblasen, bekommst du nicht krasste Staubprobleme?


----------



## Nachty (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kann sein, muss ich beobachten aber das gröbste ist geschlossen!


----------



## Nachty (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Einwenig umgebaut, neuer OCOOL AGB und Farbwerk !


----------



## xSauklauex (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-pl2-120mm-luno-028.html

Kenne genug Leute die haben 16 Stück verbaut funkt 1A


----------



## Nachty (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So besser ?


----------



## xSauklauex (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Nachty schrieb:


> So besser ?



 mir gefällt es so besser


----------



## Nachty (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ok werde mir mal die PWM Version bestellen, hast ja recht 

Noiseblocker NB BlackSilent Pro 120mm


----------



## chischko (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Haha! Wieso nun der plötzliche Sinneswandel!? ^^... 
Kann Dir die NB einwandlos empfehlen, hab selbst 4 in meinem oberen 480 verbaut und wenn irgendwo nix an Lärm raus kommt ist das da!


----------



## xSauklauex (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



chischko schrieb:


> Haha! Wieso nun der plötzliche Sinneswandel!? ^^...
> Kann Dir die NB einwandlos empfehlen, hab selbst 4 in meinem oberen 480 verbaut und wenn irgendwo nix an Lärm raus kommt ist das da!



Weder es handelt sich um eine Scherz oder er probiert mal 8 aus und wenn es nichts ist tauscht er sie um.
Ich finde sie halt auch gut da sie richtig Abdichten und es dazu nicht kommen das die Luft an den Seiten reinkommt und es Lärm erzeugt.
Weiß aber nicht ob die Noctua auch ganz abdichten dazu kenne ich sie nicht alle


Wenn du es ernst meinst dann nimm die Pl2 heißen die glaube


----------



## chischko (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



xSauklauex schrieb:


> Wenn du es ernst meinst dann nimm die Pl2 heißen die glaube



1. Die Rechtschreibung ist schon echt interessant! ^^
2. WENN er es WIRKLICh ernst meint nimmt er die: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS (ITR-B14-PS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xSauklauex (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Er könnte auch die von ihm selbst verlinkten nutzen.
Wenn ich die Pl-2 anklicke komme ich auch auf diese Seite.

Handy sry


----------



## Nachty (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Meine diese https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-plps-120mm-pwm-luno-033.html

Die B14 passen eh nicht


----------



## xSauklauex (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Musst du es an die PWM Steuerung anschließen dann ja diese wenn auch 3 pin geht dann diese

https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-pl2-120mm-luno-028.html


----------



## Nachty (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Jo PWM kann man am besten Regeln


----------



## Nachty (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Enermax Lüftern? Taugen die was ?

https://www.caseking.de/enermax-cluster-advanced-uccla12p-luefter-120-mm-luen-050.html


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Nachty schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Enermax Lüftern? Taugen die was ?
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/enermax-cluster-advanced-uccla12p-luefter-120-mm-luen-050.html



Hab genau die an meinem MoRa und die sind bis ca. 60% absolut unhörbar im Pull Betrieb ohen nennenswerte Shrouts. Man könnte mit Shrouts ggf. noch etwas mehr erreichen.


----------



## Nachty (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So neue Lüfter etwas mehr Licht im Dunkeln  Oben kommen noch shrouds rein leider keine längere Schrauben da.


----------



## Nachty (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So bissl was geändert, Durchflusssensor  und neuer AGB  dafür extra eine Carbonplatte zurechtgesägt


----------



## Teddybaer123 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Sieht richtig sexy aus. 
Aber ich finde auch, dass die Noctua Lüfter farblich nicht rein passen. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. 

Wäre cool, wenn du mal das verwendete Beleuchtungssystem postest.  Also welche RGB Ketten du benutzt hast und mit was du die ansteuerst.


----------



## Nachty (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Beleuchtung kommt vom Farbwerk + RGB Kette von Aquacomputer, 2te kommt noch rein hatte ich vergessen bei der letzten Bestellung ! 

Ja die guten alten Noctua Lüfter hatte ich bei ebay.at glaub für 16€ pro Stück bekommen( gleich ne Ladung bestellt) Nagelneu


----------



## Teddybaer123 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja das Farbwerk habe ich auch. Damit kann man eigentlich ganz lustige Spielereien machen. 

Is dann am aquero dran, richtig?
Find ich cool, dass du das so aufm Desktop anzeigen lässt.. Werde ich dir wohl nachmachen


----------



## Nachty (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So nochmals geändert wieder Norprene Schlauch und Radi gedreht!


----------



## Trash123 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Bis auf die "hässlichen" Noctua sehr schön


----------



## Nachty (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So hab mir die CoolerMaster Silencio PWM Lüfter besorgt so weit ganz gut, leider lassen diese sich nicht weiter unter 800RPM  regeln, auch wenn ich die Volt auf 0 Volt lege mit der Aquaero laufen sie immer noch mit 800 RPM. Normal müssten die ab 3 Volt starten ! Vielleicht ein Aquaero Problem ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGm1IlDVH-U


----------



## defPlaya (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Warum versteckst du den farbwerk Controller nicht. Finde der sieht da so aus als ob du nicht wüsstest wohin damit! Dann lieber komplett weg.


----------



## Kiryu (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Wie bist du denn mit der Lautstärke der jeweiligen Lüfter zufrieden (gewesen), du hast ja mittlerweile einige ausprobiert? Haben die Shrouds und Entkoppler merklich was gebracht und wenn ja, welche hast du verwendet? Ich hardere nämlich noch etwas mit der Lautstärke meines Primos und weiß noch nicht so richtig mit welchem Maßnahmenkatalog ich dem am besten entgegen wirklen könnte.

Ansonsten schönes Projekt, auch wenn mir das Primo unter Beibehaltung der Abdeckung im Inneren noch etwas besser gefällt, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Servus Nachty, 

Du hast die Norprene 16/10er auch verbaut, oder? Die haben ja nen leicht reduzierten Außendurchmesser von 15,6mm. Du vertraust da allen Verschraubungen etc., oder? Alles dicht und hält ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen? 

(Ich habe bei jeder Verschraubung noch Ducktape 3 mal um den Schlauch gewickelt, welches die Zugfestigeit enorm erhöht hat durch den erhöhten Anpressdruck, aber es sieht halt einfach zum  aus!)


----------



## Kiryu (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ich bin zwar nicht Nachty, habe aber auch Norprene verbaut, allerdings 13/10, die haben aber ebenfalls einen leicht reduzierten Außendurchmesser und dort ist alles 100% dicht, ohne weitere Maßnahmen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Nachty (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

@  chischko: Hab die Verschraubeungen von Bitspower drauf die halten BombenFest also ganz normal, aber hast recht es gibt viele Verschraubungen da kannst den Schlauch einfach abziehen das eher unschön!

Hab derzeit wieder die wunderschönen Noctua NF F12 PWM Lüfter drauf sind die besten Lüfter bis jetzt^^gibts ja nun auch in schwarz, alle anderen Lüfter klickertiklickklacker nur rum


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Haste mir mal nen Link zu denen? Bin gerade via Handy drin un das macht nur so semi-spaß


----------



## Nachty (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/1 mm - shiny silver

Ne sind diese Sry


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hui!!!1!!elf 
Nen Zehner pro Anschluss??


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Die sehen aber sehr sehr baugleich zu den alphacools aus


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Diese hab ich auch paar verbaut ,allerdings halten die wieder weniger gut

16/1 mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - silber nickel | 16/1 mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn der Innendurchmesser etwas größer ist , wie bei BitsPower Schraubis dann hält das auch^^


----------



## TechMax (17. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Moin könntest du mal messen wie viel Platz du vom Lüfter vorne bis zum Mainboard hast? 

Ah und noch wie viel Platz hinter deiner Plexi Platte ist zur Rückwand wäre noch super! habe vor da die HDD zu montieren. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## keks4 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Guten Tag, eine kurze frage 
Wie dick darf der 480er oben bzw. Unten sein mit Lüftern etc?  und noch was, ist deine Anordnung mit  2×ausblasend besser als oben ausblasend& unten einblasend?


----------



## Narbennarr (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Unten kann er so dick sein wie er will!
Da kannst auch n Monstamit zwei Lüftern reinsetzen, dann bist du ungefähr auf einer Höhe mit der Kante vom Tray.

Oben kommt es auf das Mainboard an, bzw. wie hoch dessen Kühlkörper sind. Ich hab einen UT60 mit Lüfter drunter im Deckel, also 85mm, und das passt


----------



## keks4 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hab nochmal nachgedacht und wurde kurz stutzig bezüglich des Monsta Rad's : wäre es bezüglich silent/leistungs Verhältnis besser statt Push Pull den Pull Radi durch  shrouds zu ersetzen?  als Lüfter werden vermutlich Enermax Vegas zum einsatz kommen (weil die genial aussehen  )


----------



## Narbennarr (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

shroud ersetzten keinen lüfter^^


----------



## keks4 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> shroud ersetzten keinen lüfter^^



Ich meine eher ob das leiser wäre als push pull


----------



## chischko (18. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Push/Pull ist lauter als nur eine Seite mit shrouds..
Zweierlei Gründe: Halbe Anzahl Lüfter, die Schleifgeräusche o.Ä. verursachen können und die Shrouds/Lüftervorkammern reduzieren die Strömungsgeräusche


----------



## keks4 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Also besser shrouds oder bekommt man mit den richtigen Lüftern auch push pull silent hin?


----------



## chischko (19. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Besser Shrouds denn "richtig gute Lüfter" sind teuer und der Effekt von Push/Pull ist nahezu verschwindend gering... Schau Dior mal die 2 Videos von dem Kollegen da an: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9DDfrbe9Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haWd9-U1gRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit:  Hier noch was zum Thema Lüfterauswahl: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kg59SgpiRtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keks4 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Sind die Enermax Vegas stark genug zusammen mit Shrouds einen Monsta Rad "durchzupusten" ?


----------



## Nachty (14. April 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Mal wieder umgebaut ist aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig, noch weiße Pelxiplatten zurechtschneiden,  Licht usw. : )

Und die DDC310 per PowerAdjust 3 Regelung ist super Leise ^^


----------



## Nachty (17. April 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Jetzt mit Licht ^^

PS: etwas blau da rein ^^


----------



## Nachty (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hatte etwas langeweile gehabt^^


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Boah jetzt gibst du aber Gas 
Kannst du mir sagen, welche NB E-Loops du verwendest. ich hab die 120mm mit 1300rpm und ich finde die in Push noch mit 800rpm laut :-/ ist das normal?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Nachty (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hab nur den einen Hecklüfter 140er NB B14-2 Max.900RPM, die anderen sind die Noctua NF-F12, baue morgen aber schon wieder um haha der AGB kommt doch gerade hin ist etwas blöd beim befüllen und ablassen


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kann das sein, dass deine Wakü keine Woche unangetastet bleibt?


----------



## Nachty (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja hast recht bin schon Wasserkühlunggeschädigt ^^


----------



## Nachty (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So hab noch ein älteren 240/60 Radi eingebaut !


----------



## J4CK3R (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht
Kurze Frage, kann es sein, dass du mehr am PC schraubst als du Spielen tust?


----------



## Nachty (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ne hab Urlaub


----------



## Nachty (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So nach 2 Std. Doom zocken 32 C° Wasser ---- Raum Temp 26°C, schaut doch ganz gut aus


----------



## J4CK3R (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Wie kriegst du die CPU so tief? Geköpft?


----------



## Nachty (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ne der 5820K ist doch gelötet


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Mit Köpfen is bei ner gelöteten CPU nich ^^
Interessiert mich aber auch... wie kriegste das Ding so tief? Meiner liegt unter Wasser und MoRa aber 50°C sind schonmal drin unter Last... gut mit OC aber dennoch....


----------



## Nachty (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kommt weil ich in den Himmel geschaut hab, normal zwischen 40°-50° Grad wenn Aktion aufkommt ^^ aber warm wird der nicht  da noch ein Bild.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Aaaah OK! Gut hab schon gedacht Du hättest Da irgendwie Flüssigstickstoff drin oder so


----------



## J4CK3R (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Und ich dachte schon das du hexen kannst  und das die X99 Chips gelötet sind hab ich vergessen


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

So wieder was geändert diesmal wieder Primochill Schläuche 16/11 und die Graka hat mal nen Backblech bekommen


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Mal eine Foto vom ganzen Innenleben wäre cool  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JPio (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kann es sein, das deine Hände anfangen zu zittern, wenn du nicht an deinem PC schrauben kannst ?

  

MfG


----------



## Nachty (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Mal eine Foto vom ganzen Innenleben wäre cool
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



So extra für Dich^^


----------



## J4CK3R (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hei Nachty
Kurze Frage, kann es sein, dass du entweder am PC schrauben tust, schläffst, oder im Forum unterwegs bist.  So kommt mir das auf jeden Fall vor, wirst wohl da auch mächtig Geld investieren.
Was war die längste Zeitspanne, in welcher du deinen PC nicht aufgemacht hast?

Gruss und weiter so
Robin


----------



## Deeron (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Nachty, ich weiß wie es dir geht ^^ und finde deine Arbeit echt gut. habe grob gepeilt ein dreiviertel Jahr an meinem Primo geschraubt bis es so war wie ich es wollte. Vor allem da das Gehäuse so viele Möglichkeiten bietet. Leider muss ich mich aber von meinem Baby jetzt trennen um die Mittel für einen Casemod zu haben.


----------



## Nachty (8. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

OHAA , hab ich da plötzlich gefunden  jetzt noch auf den Wasserkühler warten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Nachty schrieb:


> OHAA , hab ich da plötzlich gefunden  jetzt noch auf den Wasserkühler warten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was man so alles finden kann 

Habe ich aber auch schon gefunden, und schon im Betrieb. Arg laut dieser Fön. Dauert leider noch bis der Kühler von Aquacomputer kommt.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Wo findet man sowas?    will auch finden.... 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Wo findet man sowas?    will auch finden....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


Ich habe die in den Händen eines UPS Lieferanten gefunden


----------



## Nachty (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja der Standart Kühler geht gar nicht aber WasserBlock ist auch schon bestellt leider kommt die Backplate erst zum Ende des Monats


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Sag mal nachty,  wie oft hast du deine Wakü schon auseinander gebaut? 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Backplate brauche ich keine, will keine OC Weltrekorde damit schlagen. Aber endlich die Karte wieder leise und kühl betreiben wäre was. Meine beiden 1080 sind auch schon verkauft. Zurück kann ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nachty (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Sag mal nachty,  wie oft hast du deine Wakü schon auseinander gebaut?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk




Zu oft! 

Ne OC Rekorde will ich auch nicht schlagen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Was hast den für einen bestellt, EK, Aquacomputer oder oder oder?


----------



## Nachty (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Von EK bis her keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Bei den 1080 hatte ich auch die EK bestellt, waren ja die einzigen die sofort Lieferbar waren, aber nicht kompatibel mit der SLI HB Brücke, vergessen Wärmeleitpads bei zu legen. Nein ich bin da lieber bei Aquacomputer. Da war sogar ein 6 kant Schlüssel für die neuen Schrauben dabei.


----------



## Nachty (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Ja  KP warum die das nicht freigelassen haben für die Brücke vertsteh ich leider auch nicht hm, Pads vergssen ist natürlich ganz doof


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*



Nachty schrieb:


> Ja  KP warum die das nicht freigelassen haben für die Brücke vertsteh ich leider auch nicht hm, Pads vergssen ist natürlich ganz doof


Wegen den Pads lag meine Lieferung länger bei Caseking als gedacht. Die mussten erst alle Kühler damit nachrüsten. Und das mit den SLI Brücken, mir scheint die wollten nur die ersten am Markt sein, egal wie.


----------



## Nachty (14. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hier schon ein kleiner Firestrike Test

NVIDIA Titan X (Pascal) video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition (MS-7885)


----------



## Nachty (24. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Kühler ist drauf Backplate war auch schon mit dabei. Zum Glück jetzt Ruhe im Karton   über 2 Ghz bleibt stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Witcher 3 läuft auch sehr gut Alles Max. Haiworks auch Max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich laufe gern mit nassen Hosen rum


----------



## Nachty (28. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Hier noch mal DSR 4 fach mit GTA 5  spielt sich richtig gut, ok msaa ist hier natürlich aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heaven Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (28. August 2016)

*AW: Nachty's  PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo*

Die Bilder gehen in Tapatalk leider nicht.


----------



## elmobank (8. September 2016)

Hi,
Magst du noch einmal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinneren zur Verfügung stellen, mich würde interessieren, ob man in Verbindung mit der Titan X noch an der Lochplatte ein Ausgleichsbehälter installieren kann, ohne zu nah an die Grafikkarze zu kommen.

Herzlichen Dank schon einmal dafür.


----------



## Nachty (8. September 2016)

Gehäuse ist aber nicht mehr ganz Original-Zustand


----------



## elmobank (8. September 2016)

Sieht aber sehr gut aus würd ich sagen.

Die Halterung sollte da abernoch immer hinpassen, wenn ich das so richtig sehe?


----------



## Nachty (8. September 2016)

Naja da ist ja noch eine Strebe von dem HDD Käfig da wirds recht eng für den AGB . Hatte da auch schon ein musste aber neue Löcher bohren!


----------



## elmobank (8. September 2016)

Mmhhhhh, okay...

Also beginnt dann dort wieder das austesten...
Die Festplattenkäfige würde ich eh komplett entfernen, da ich die nicht brauche, läuft alles über SSD die in der Bracket hinter dem Mainboard verschwinden würden. Kann man dann diese Strebe entfernen (über Schrauben), um das Platzangebot zu erweitern?


----------



## Nachty (9. September 2016)

Leider nicht muss man absägen


----------



## elmobank (10. September 2016)

Echt schade...

Könntest du evtl. nachmessen, wie viel Platz du über/ unter der Grafikkarte, und in Richtung Festplattenkäfig an der Halterung hast?
Also, wenn ungefähr alles normal wäre, zumindest, wenn das möglich ist. Gibt es da sonst zur not auch noch die andere Platte, die man an den 5.25'' für das AGB festigen kann, so wie beim Luxe?


----------



## Nachty (10. September 2016)

Hier hatte ich ein AGB angebracht musste die Bohrung etwas versetzen dann geht das schon da war noch die 980Ti eingebaut ist ja genau gleich lang wie die Titan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (11. September 2016)

Okay... sieht aber machbar aus, würd ich sagen...
Immerhin hat man dort noch einiges an Abstand zur Grafikkarte.
Eine Frage habe ich da mal zum Kühlmedium bei dir:  Das sieht schön klar aus, hast du da nir Destilliertes Wasser drin, oder auch noch einen entsprechenden Zusatz?
Als AGB hätte ich an EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir - Acetal, weiss
gedacht, sieht sehr nett aus.


----------



## Nachty (11. September 2016)

Den AGB hatte ich verbaut der ist sehr gut  . Als Haltrerung würd ich diese nehmen die  Bitspower Ausgleichsbehalter-Halterung - 2er Set das passt sogar mit den Löchern Ich könnt noch mal ranhalten.
Ja ist nur Wasser + Mayhems blau


----------



## elmobank (11. September 2016)

Nachty schrieb:


> Den AGB hatte ich verbaut der ist sehr gut  . Als Haltrerung würd ich diese nehmen die  Bitspower Ausgleichsbehalter-Halterung - 2er Set das passt sogar mit den Löchern Ich könnt noch mal ranhalten.
> Ja ist nur Wasser + Mayhems blau



Das wäre sehr nett... beim Luxe hatte das alles leider nicht so gepasst, wie gedacht...
Würde das eigentlich passen, wenn man in den Boden nen 480er Radiator setzt und dann an die Seitenwand noch nen 240er, oder blockieren die sich dann irgendwie?
Nen 420er habe ich vor Ort, den würd ich in den Deckel setzen wollen.

In welchem Turnus müsste man dann die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln, wenn man  ur Destilliertes Wasser nehmen würde?
Mit dem Zusatz von mir wird das sofort trüb.


----------



## Nachty (12. September 2016)

Eigentlich reicht 1x 420er und 1x 480er / ein 240er passt seitlich auch mit rein macht aber nicht mehr viel aus aber warum nicht^^.
Der AGB passt auch rein mit den Haltern die dabei sind musst aber die Löcher bohren.

Ich bestell mir vielleicht mal den 400 AGB^^


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. September 2016)

Ich habe in meinem Primo 1x360 unten , 1x480 oben und 2x240 vorne und Seite. 
Die Lüfter laufen bei mir auf 600.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden,  nur müsste ich den AGB quer auf den Radi unten legen.... Ist nicht optimal 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (12. September 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Primo 1x360 unten , 1x480 oben und 2x240 vorne und Seite.
> Die Lüfter laufen bei mir auf 600.
> Bin eigentlich zufrieden,  nur müsste ich den AGB quer auf den Radi unten legen.... Ist nicht optimal
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



Magst du evtl. davon mal nen Bild machen, damit man sich das mal anschauen könnte?
Was für Hardware kühlst du damit und wie sehen bei dir die Temperaturen unter Last aus?
Mit einem 420er + 240er erreicht das Kühlwasser bei mir schnell die 39,6°C-Marke (Ausgang CPU, als letzte Instanz im Kühlkreislauf) und bleibt dort stehen, allerdings
drehen meine Lüfter entsprechend "etwas" auf (Titan X - Pascal @1800-1900MHz(@Stock nur mit Wasserkühler); Core i7 3770k @4000MHz).

Da ich ja von alphacool entsprechend den 420er schon habe, würde ich dort auch weiterhin zurückgreifen wollen, damit alles aus einer Hand ist (damit ich die Materialien nicht kombinieren muss).
Bringt es dann eigentlich einen Vorteil, wenn ich unten einen Dickeren Radiator als einen UT30 verbauen würde - also 45/60 oder Monster?
Unter dem Deckel würde ich den Radi im Push Betrieb betreiben wollen, um die Geräusche etwas zu minimieren, unten wäre dann wohl Push-Pull-Kombi nochtwendig, um die Luft durch den Radi nach unten
zu drücken? Und der Radi an der Seite wäre dann Pull nach außen - somit hätte ich dann nur noch die beiden 140er/120er Lüfter, die durch die Front Luft eintragen, ggf. einen 140er für hinten noch - reicht das dann
eigentlich noch aus, um genügend ''frische'' Luft im Gehäuse zu haben?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. September 2016)

elmobank schrieb:


> Magst du evtl. davon mal nen Bild machen, damit man sich das mal anschauen könnte?
> Was für Hardware kühlst du damit und wie sehen bei dir die Temperaturen unter Last aus?
> Mit einem 420er + 240er erreicht das Kühlwasser bei mir schnell die 39,6°C-Marke (Ausgang CPU, als letzte Instanz im Kühlkreislauf) und bleibt dort stehen, allerdings
> drehen meine Lüfter entsprechend "etwas" auf (Titan X - Pascal @1800-1900MHz(@Stock nur mit Wasserkühler); Core i7 3770k @4000MHz).
> ...


Ja ich mache mal ein paar Fotos,  die werden später folgen  
Ich denke die dicke spielt nicht so eine große Rolle. 
Bei mir ist nur der 240 vorne 30mm und das nur wegen Platzmangel.  Der Rest ist 45.

Bei mir pusten die Radi oben,  seite und unten raus,  vorne pustet rein. 
Habe den unten auch mal reinpusten lassen,  aber kein Unterschied bei der Wassertemp hatte,  nur das es im Case etwas Wärmer war. 
Wassertemp ist bei 37.5.
Gekühlt werden ein i7 6700k @4.6 bei 1.37v und eine Matrix 780 Ti @1300/8000.


----------



## Nachty (12. September 2016)

Also mit meinem 360er Monsta hat das keinen Spass gemacht , da brauchte ich schon über 800 RPM  damit das Wasser Kühl bleibt, 45er passt am besten. Man muss auch bedenken wenn du seitlich den Radi mit einbaust blockierst du den Luftstrom also unten sagen wir 480er über 45mm macht es keinen Sinn einen Radi seitlich einzuplanen


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. September 2016)

So hier ein paar Fotos,  sind schnell mit dem Handy aufgenommen. 
Draufsicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zwei 240 Radis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze System ist noch nicht 100% fertig,  es fehlen noch ein paar Teile. Z. B der NZXT HUE +,  Verkabelung ist noch nicht fertig und der AGB Halter kommt noch rein.


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

Kannst du mal die einbaulänge der Titan messen und auch den Abstand zwischen gehauseinnenwand (rück und Seite) bis zum hinteren stromstecker die äußere kante? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (19. September 2016)

Habe es mal versucht aus zu messen:

Die Länge von der Rückseite (Mashgitter Luxe) zur Kante sind ca 29cm , vom Mainboardtray zur äußeren Kante sind es ca. 12cm.
Habe nur das Problem, dass ich nicht direkt an die Karte anlegen kann, also evtl. sogar etwas weniger.

Die folgenden Warenkörbe wären dann fürs Primo gedacht:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/8909891cb34a2d555cc0

Was ist die Meinung dazu?


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

Willst du die LED stripe von Aquacomputer teilen? Dann nimm lieber die ohne Silikon überzug, die kann man wenigstens nochmal zusammenlöten falls nötig.  Wenn du nur kürzt sind die i.o.

Es gibt die übrigens auch in schwarz,  also "die Platine" der stripe  



Die sind ja doch ein gutes Stück länger geworden, Mist. Das Maß ist jetzt bis zur hinteren kannte der Karte gemessen oder bis zum stromstecker (hintere kante der Buchse)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (19. September 2016)

Von der hinteren Kante der Slotblende (an der die Schraube fixiert wird) bis zur äußersten Kante, und von dem Mainboardtray bis zur äußersten Kante.
Die Maße sind fast identisch mit den der 980Ti, außer Costumdesigns wie die MSI Gaming, die war etwas breiter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilen wollte ich die nicht, sondern in eins verlegen, deswegen 50cm Länge je Strip. Eines oben, an der Seite und ggf. unten.


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

Gehen die Bilder im Post #120 nur bei mir nicht?

Wenn die Länge passt ist das ja fein.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (20. September 2016)

Also die Bilder kommen von meinem Smartphone, habe die direkt davon hochgeladen,
kann die aber ohne Probleme auch am PC aufrufen....


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

Ah supi, war wohl nur ein vorübergehendes Problem. 

Danke dir!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich mal wieder 

Habe das Primo nun so weit fertig, mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung meines Bruders (hat etwas mehr Ahnung und sehr gute Ideen), da es sehr frickelig war, vorallem den 3. Radiator (30mm) in die Seite zu bekommen...
Alles in allem aber nun eine richtig geniale Konfiguration, wobei die 140mm Lüfter für den Top Radiator ab 30°C Wassertempertur (aus der CPU als letzte Instanz) anlaufen, vorheer laufen die 120mm Lüfter am Boden-/Seitenradiator
und in der Front auf minimaler Leistung. Damit habe ich ein super Silentsystem, was unhörbar ist.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, wie das Ganze dann aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist das Farbwerk, aber das kommt erst die nächsten Tag da rein, da ich mir noch nciht ganz sicher bin, wo ich das am Besten unterbringen kann....
Evtl. hat da noch jemand eine Idee für mich?

Wassertemps liegen bei 32°C unter Volllast und die Lüfter drehen weiterhin mit sehr wenig Umdrehungen und sind damit unhörbar.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Originallüfter in der Front sind aber "offline" ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

Sexy!
Weiß gesleevte Kabelverlängerungen würden noch gut passen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (4. Oktober 2016)

Nein, die sind weiterhin online, werden aber über die aquaero parallel zu den Lüftern an dem Seitenradi gesteuert und entsprechend runtergereglt.
Damit sind die auch sehr leise  - das letzte Bild ist irgendwie verkehrt gedreht - keine Ahnung warum 

Weiß geslevte Kabel wären was nettes gewesen, aber das be quiet ist dafür zu alt, ist nur teilweise modular und das wollte ich nicht wirklich wechseln, da es
noch top ist und keine Probleme aufweist.

Ich möchte auch noch einmal Nachty danken - die Halterung für das AGB ist einfach nur genial


----------



## Nachty (4. Oktober 2016)

Das schaut sehr gut aus   hab den AGB auch wieder im Einsatz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (4. Oktober 2016)

elmobank schrieb:


> Nein, die sind weiterhin online, werden aber über die aquaero parallel zu den Lüftern an dem Seitenradi gesteuert und entsprechend runtergereglt.
> Damit sind die auch sehr leise  - das letzte Bild ist irgendwie verkehrt gedreht - keine Ahnung warum
> 
> Weiß geslevte Kabel wären was nettes gewesen, aber das be quiet ist dafür zu alt, ist nur teilweise modular und das wollte ich nicht wirklich wechseln, da es
> ...


Schau mal hier gibs Verlängerung von Bitfinix,  habe ich auch drin.  Sind top!!! 

PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------

